# My best new Lens for sweet heart EOS-M



## surapon (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Past 4 months, I am very proud owner of Awesome tiny camera EOS-M, and I buy every thing that fit my M camera. Yes, I use her 95% in my every day Point and shoot recorded photos for my job, Yes, I have 2 Canon EF-M lenses and Have Canon EF to EF-M adapter that I can use my Big Lenses.
I need 12 MM. EF-M Lens/ Prime lens that fast = F=2.0, Yes, I just order and get this afternoon ROKINON 12 mm. F 2.0 NCS CS for EOS-M.
Yes, AFTER IN MY HAND NEXT 30 minutes= VERY FRUSTRATE, Because no Electrical comtact from Lens to camera---And The Camera EOS-M do not allow me to use Manual focus---YES, After I play around 45 minutes, I CAN FOOL THE CAMERA BY SET C.FN IV BUTTON " RELEASE SHUTTER WITH OUT LENS = 1: ENABLE"----HA, HA, HA ---IT WORK---AND I GET THE BEST F 2.0 12 MM LENS---JUST SET THE CAMERA AT TV mode at SS= 1/ 160 sec, SET AUTO ISO, AND TURN THE FOCUS RING AT THE LENS AT 5 FEET ( AT F= 5.6 THE SHARP DETAIL AT 3 FEET TO INFINITY)----JUST POINT AND SHOOT WITH OUT DO ANY ADJUSTMENT= BING GO.

YES, AFTER I PLAY WITH THIS AWESOME LENS FOR 1 HOUR = I HIGHLY RECOMMEND TO ALL OF MY FRIENDS WHO USE EOS-M = A++

HERE IS THE REVIEW FROM THE PRO

http://petapixel.com/2014/06/04/review-rokinon-12mm-f2-0-great-option-astrophotogs-budget/

http://www.syopt.com/en/camera/photo-lenses-12mm-F2.0-NCS-CS.php


Yes, Just $ 399 US Dollars + TAX in Amazon :

http://www.amazon.com/Rokinon-Compact-System-Cameras-RK12M-M/dp/B00JD4TAEQ

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 3, 2014)

I need 12 MM. EF-M Lens/ Prime lens that fast = F=2.0, Yes, I just order and get this afternoon ROKINON 12 mm. F 2.0 NCS CS for EOS-M.

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## noncho (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice small good lens 
But I will stay with 11-22 IS


----------



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2014)

Surapon....you sure can tell by the picture of your house that you are an architect! Very nice looking home! Interesting design!


----------



## surapon (Jul 4, 2014)

noncho said:


> Nice small good lens
> But I will stay with 11-22 IS



Thanks, dear friend noncho.
Yes, Stay with the thing that we have, and use them as best as their ability = The most smart move.
Have a great holliday.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 4, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Surapon....you sure can tell by the picture of your house that you are an architect! Very nice looking home! Interesting design!



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Northstar.
That design and build in 1985, 29 years ago, and 50% Passive solar energy for heating the home too.
Have a great holiday.
Surapon.


----------



## Zv (Jul 4, 2014)

Samyang / Rokinon have quite the selection of wide angles for the M mount now. 

There's - 

16mm f/2.0
12mm f/2.0 
10mm f/2.8
8mm f/2.8 Fisheye (I'm thinking this could be a fun lens to have!). 

There also seems to be a 24mm TS in M mount though I need to double check this to see if it is actually M mount or if it's via an adaptor. Here's the link to amazon.jp

http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00KXMFSNO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2NXK1AZF5QZO1&coliid=I33RAUDT0K2RV5&psc=1

And now with Tamron making an M mount lens too things are looking good for the little guy! I'm still waiting for my 11-22 to be delivered! Should be any day now!! ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have this lens for my NEX. It has a nice build and handles nicely. My focus ring is a little tight but this may free up some, I don't know. Image quality wise it's a solid little WA. There's some chromatic aberration but that can easily be corrected in post.

Here are two samples. Remember I'm using a larger part of the imaging circle (NEX=1.5x Crop vs EOS_M=1.6x Crop). For the NEX this is effectively an 18mm lens.


----------



## surapon (Jul 4, 2014)

Zv said:


> Samyang / Rokinon have quite the selection of wide angles for the M mount now.
> 
> There's -
> 
> ...



Wow, Thanksssss, Dear Zv.
Thanks for the great infor. for the Owners "M " like us----Now, About time that Canon must produce some good EF-M lenses before they lose their business to so many great company.
Yes, I already have 8 mm fisheye lens from BOWER and 14 mm. F/ 2.8 EF lens from Rokinon and love them.
Yes, I have many EF Lenses from Temron too, Great Lenses and Cheaper than Canon Lens too. Yes, I have Tamron 11-17 mm. Lens for last 12 years and use with Canon EOS all the times.
Thanks again, and happy holiday.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 4, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I have this lens for my NEX. It has a nice build and handles nicely. My focus ring is a little tight but this may free up some, I don't know. Image quality wise it's a solid little WA. There's some chromatic aberration but that can easily be corrected in post.
> 
> Here are two samples. Remember I'm using a larger part of the imaging circle (NEX=1.5x Crop vs EOS_M=1.6x Crop). For the NEX this is effectively an 18mm lens.



Dear Mr. mrsfotografie
Wow, Great Photos = Great Composition + Super sharp Picture from this Lens.
Yes, Sir----This world still have many company that make the great products and still cheaper in cost too. Yes, The focus ring is tight---Ha, Ha, Ha---May be I spray with WD 40 might be help---No, No, No, My 12 mm Rokinon , Just set at Distant Between 3 feet and Infinity = Great / Sharp for me---Ans I put the red Electrical tape not let the focus ring move= for shoot in my every day shooting.
Have a great holiday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 4, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I have this lens for my NEX. It has a nice build and handles nicely. My focus ring is a little tight but this may free up some, I don't know. Image quality wise it's a solid little WA. There's some chromatic aberration but that can easily be corrected in post.
> ...



You're right Surapon, the tight focus ring helps to maintain it at a specific setting, and that can be convenient. Just be careful- for close-up photo's (like the flower) you do need to readjust focus.


----------



## yankl (Jul 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> I need 12 MM. EF-M Lens/ Prime lens that fast = F=2.0, Yes, I just order and get this afternoon ROKINON 12 mm. F 2.0 NCS CS for EOS-M.
> 
> Enjoy
> Surapon



Nice lens and you there some big house...


----------



## surapon (Jul 6, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear friend mrsfotografie.
For Close up Flower, I think 22 mm EF-M F/ 2.0 might be better at F/8---Just My Idea.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 6, 2014)

yankl said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > I need 12 MM. EF-M Lens/ Prime lens that fast = F=2.0, Yes, I just order and get this afternoon ROKINON 12 mm. F 2.0 NCS CS for EOS-M.
> ...



Thanks, Dear friend yankl .
Yes, I love this Lens= Cheap and great, And I buy the Cheap and Great 3 Filter-Multi-Coats, Made In China too= $ 15 US DOLLARS. Just for try and play around---Might work for Cheap Lens too..

http://www.amazon.com/Precision-Design-3-Piece-Multi-Coated-Filter/dp/B00DIF4CKI

Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Not for shallow DOF


----------



## surapon (Jul 6, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...




Yes, Sir, You 1,000% right, Dear Friend Mr. mrsfotografie.
Yes, Lazy Surapon, who do not use Tripods to shoot Flowers, and my old eyes are poor too---That why, I must use F= 8.0 to make the main subject super sharp, and use photoshop to make the background blur----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> Surapon,
> Do not use electrical tape on your lens. The sticky material on the tape will ooze out and make a big mess with time, especially with warm weather. Use Gaffers tape instead.
> -r


----------



## surapon (Jul 6, 2014)

lion rock said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon,
> ...


----------



## twagn (Jul 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> YES, AFTER I PLAY WITH THIS AWESOME LENS FOR 1 HOUR = I HIGHLY RECOMMEND TO ALL OF MY FRIENDS WHO USE EOS-M = A++
> 
> HERE IS THE REVIEW FROM THE PRO
> 
> ...


----------



## surapon (Jul 7, 2014)

twagn said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > YES, AFTER I PLAY WITH THIS AWESOME LENS FOR 1 HOUR = I HIGHLY RECOMMEND TO ALL OF MY FRIENDS WHO USE EOS-M = A++
> ...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 25, 2014)

I just got through reviewing this lens and added it to my kit. If you want to read the review or watch it, here are the links:

The written review is here: http://bit.ly/1uEJNwl
The video review is here: http://bit.ly/1otFd7L


----------

